# Short but good - Episode 5



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

In the last episode of this series, the *Orchestral arrangement of "J.S. Bach - BWV 578 - Little Fugue in G minor"* won.
Therefore, the piece is reprised in this new episode, with other four new pieces.
Which is your favourite one?

*Orchestral arrangement of "J.S. Bach - BWV 578 - Little Fugue in G minor"*







*Max Richter - "On the Nature of Daylight"*







*Mozart - KV 118 - Overture of "La Betulia liberata" in D minor*







*Mendelssohn - MWV U15 - Adagio in D major for piano*







*Vivaldi - Op. 3 No. 4 - Concerto for 4 violins in E minor*


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

By order of preference:

1. Vivaldi - Op. 3 No. 4 - Concerto for 4 violins in E minor
2. J.S. Bach - BWV 578 - Little Fugue in G minor (orchestral arrangement)
3. Mozart - KV 118 - Overture of "La Betulia liberata" in D minor
4. Mendelssohn - MWV U15 - Adagio in D major for piano
5. Max Richter - "On the Nature of Daylight"

Max Richter's piece to me sounded like a pastiche of the _Heiliger Dankgesang_ played as if it was Pachelbel's canon, and I disliked it as it seemed unoriginal, derivative to my ears. I was impressed by Mozart's KV 118 though, considering how young he was when he composed this little but fiery S_turm und Drang_ overture.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Xisten267 said:


> I was impressed by Mozart's KV 118 though, considering how young he was when he composed this little but fiery S_turm und Drang_ overture.


To be more precise, Mozart composed an excellent oratorio with an excellent overture (here are are listening only to a little part of a work longer than 2 hours). Yes, it's impressive, but we know who was Mozart: a legend. His premature death has been a tragedy not only for himself, but for the world of music too.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Mozart - KV 118 - Overture of "La Betulia liberata" in D minor , I do love the whole piece, time for a spin later.


----------

